# Rare Color Wehrmacht Footage in Russia 1941



## AWP (Dec 30, 2012)

You history geeks should check this out. About halfway through I was able to identify the unit, Aufklarungs-Abteilung 20 (20th Reconnaissance Battalion if I remember correctly) of the 20th Panzer Division. This unit was a part of Army Group Center during the initial invasion (Minsk and Smolensk).

Good stuff.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 30, 2012)

Just watched the first few minutes. Really interesting. Good clarity too, which surprised me. Is it a morale piece?


----------



## AWP (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't know the origins to be honest. I would expect, if it were for morale, to show more...."military" stuff and less "pull our armored car out of the mud" stuff. The first few minutes seem like a morale movie, the last 1/2 to 2/3's don't.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 31, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Great footage! They were pretty young looking soldiers. 



SpitfireV said:


> Just watched the first few minutes. Really interesting. Good clarity too, which surprised me. Is it a morale piece?


 
It all was about propaganda.

RF 1


----------



## Squidward (Jan 1, 2013)

Half of my family was on the German side of the pond during the Second World War. Great Grandfather almost made it through both World Wars, but he was killed by partisans in France before the allied invasion. Always nice to see videos like this.


----------

